# HELP Windows 7 reinstall (alienware)



## Satanessa (Sep 27, 2012)

My idiot cousin destroyed my husbands dell labtop (Alienware M18x). He tried reinstalling windows 7 64 bit on the computer using my copy of windows 7 home premium 64 bit with his key. It appears as though alienware has it's own version of windows 7 or something seeing as the computer was wiped and now it won't complete the install. 
Before you answer I do not have the option of booting via USB, I'm on my computer and can burn a disc, I can attempt to boot with a disc, but his computer cannot boot in safe mode or repair itself, I tried every suggestion under the sun from Dells forums. He has no backup disc obviously or alien repawn. I don't know much about alienware at all and neither does he, but if someone can help me muck through this, that'd be great.
We don't care about saving anything datawise, we just want to get windows installed and the computer working. I haven't tried doing anything to the computer for quite a few months, so as far as error message and such, I'll try to respond to any questions as quickly as I can. But someone please help... I'd rather resolve this issue at home rather then send it to Dell.


----------



## Satanessa (Sep 27, 2012)

Also I looked at the thread "how to factory restore" under dell computer and the option"repair your computer" was not anywhere on the screen. It cannot go to the last known good configuration either because all previous configurations were deleted, at least I think that's what he did.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!



> He tried reinstalling windows 7 64 bit on the computer using my copy of windows 7 home premium 64 bit with his key.


Why did he use your Key? Did he use a Windows 7 Home Premium CD to install with your key?

What happens when you start the computer? Does Windows fail to load?

Put the Windows 7 CD into the computer and start Windows Repair.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You need a Dell Reinstallation Disc . . You can request a replacement instalation cd here:


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

To be honest I think you need to get ahold of dell and request restore disk for the laptop. Recovery only works if the os was still on the pc with the restore program. Most pcs and laptops come with a recovery partition and it only works if the recovery software is still on the pc and since your cousin wiped it out by installing windows from your disk it's impossible to do a factory restore. The bad news is the disk is going to cost you some money 30 to 50 bucks, if I were you I'd make your cousin pay for it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Actually, Dell will send a replacement for a nominal charge


----------



## Satanessa (Sep 27, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he used my windows disc on his computer with HIS key. I would never let someone use my key.


----------



## Satanessa (Sep 27, 2012)

We requested a replacement disc and it never showed up, we waited for months. I thought perhaps there was no DataSafe Local 2.0. I have no way of checking since windows won't load.


----------



## Satanessa (Sep 27, 2012)

Dell replied to my request for a disc and gave me a number to the Alienware people. The number is supposed to be where we get the disc, apparently dell is not allowed to distribute this particular windows 7 disc. I will update if things are successful, in case someone else was as much of an idiot as us.


----------



## Satanessa (Sep 27, 2012)

I recently found the 2 discs that came with the computer, "Alienware windows 7 home premium 64 bit" which says it's used for backup and recovery of his alienware computer system and "M18x Resource DVD". We attempted to install windows 7 using using the Alienware windows 7 home premium disc. It acted as though it was installing normally, restarted a few times and then finally restarted with the message *"Windows could not complete the installation. To install Windows on this computer, restart the installation."
*

.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Probably worth running diagnostics on the hard drive by downloading the diagnostic tool for the hard drive brand and making a bootable disc.

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Other things that could cause this issue is a dirty cd, dirty drive, and messed up hard drive. If the drive shows no errors after the disk check as old rich suggested then check the other items I mentioned.


----------



## Satanessa (Sep 27, 2012)

dannpp2012 said:


> Other things that could cause this issue is a dirty cd, dirty drive, and messed up hard drive. If the drive shows no errors after the disk check as old rich suggested then check the other items I mentioned.



The hard drive self test via eSPA diagnostics was unsuccessful and came back with the error code 2000-0142 and status number 79. Appearantly we'll have to resort to calling dell... which sucks, not trying to be racist, but their support people are hard to understand.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

If it's under warenty then call them and if not then a new hard drive is needed. These are easy to install and all you have to do is put in the disk and fallow the promps. If you can make another set of restore disk after you get the laptop running and put them in a safe place. Some allow you and some don't but it's a good idea.


----------

